# ABN info please



## jules (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi, I am a Kiwi coming over to do a bit of work in the Outback in Queensland. I have been told by the people I will be working for that I will be a contractor and need to get an ABN number. Can you tell me how this affects how much tax I will be paying? Am I right in thinking tax will not be taken out of my pay and I will be paying it myself? And if there is anything else I need to know about ABNs please let me know, it would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Have a look under a-z tax topics on Australian Taxation Office Homepage and you'll find a link to the ABN and it may be that you'll be liable for paying tax yourself and you can do it quarterly or annually.
There may still be provision for an employer to make deductions but I'm not sure on that.
You will still need a TFN as well.
It would probably be advantageous to see a taxation accountant in nearest regional town that has one, probably a minimal fee for an initial consult to advise you on what you need to do and things you can claim for etc., how to minimise taxation and they should also be able to advise on what they would charge for doing an annual return for you.


----------

